# What resolution should I set VIP622?



## bernietr (Mar 22, 2007)

I just got a LCD TV that has native resolution of 720p and will display 1080i.
Should I have my VIP622 set for 720p or 1080i? 



VIP 622 AT250HD DPP 1000.2
VIZIO VX42L LCD 720P HDTV 
Zenith XBS344 Surround Sound Audio Receiver
Panasonic DMR-E30 DVD Recorder
LG DN798 Up converting DVD Player
GoDVD CT-200 Video Enhancer (Digital Video Duplicator)
Duraband DWT1304 SD TV (Bedroom)
Colby 5” CX-TV6 TV Monitor
RF Modulator
3-way Digital Optical Switch
4-way AV Selector RS 15-1983
3-way RF Switch
APC Uninterruptible Power Supply


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Since I can't see your TV, I'm going to recommend that you set it for whatever looks best to you. There is really no way of predicting.


----------



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

The correct answer _should_ be 720p although its good advice to compare the same progamming at 1080i to be sure. This can easily accomplished by recording an HD show, movie, sporting event etc and playing back at both resolutions.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Concur - set it for whatever looks best


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

A lot depends on the set. In my case 1080i looks better then 720p because of the way the set downrezes the 1080i signal to the sets 768 native resolution.

The VIZIO VX42L is actually 1388 x 768 native resolution so that may be the case with it also.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

My tv does not show 720p, I have to set at 1080i.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The rule of thumb from Dish is to set it for the highest resolution your TV will accept.

See how it looks, then try it the other way, with both 720p and 1080i channels. Either the TV or the receiver does a better job of scaling, your eyes will tell you which.


----------



## DeputyDawg (Nov 23, 2007)

What if the TV i'm getting offeres 1080P. Dish doesn't seem to offere that. Should I still set for 1080I?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

YES.


----------

